# Basics of Marijuana



## resevil83 (May 16, 2005)

I'm a newbie looking for basic answers to some questions. I have a curiosity in the world of "weed." What is hash? is that just another name for weed? Around where I live people who smoke marijuana don't talk about it. I've seen it before, it looks like a bag of moss that grows on a tree. It has "hairs" and it looks like erragano (SP)? Anyhow I was wondering what were the different types of marijuana, im assuming 100's? and if there are... What are the most common types, or most popular.

I'm also confused because I heard they sell marijuana on the interent. Is this true? I live in the states, so if I bought it online I would definately get in trouble. I'm not going to say that I am, but wouldn't someone get busted if it gets shipped to somewhere in the U.S.?


----------



## brainwreck (May 16, 2005)

Hy, welcome on board. Hash is produced from the thc-crystals that comes from weed, but it's not weed. At this moment there are more than 1200 strains, and more that are unknown. Few of the most popular are White Widow, K2, Silverpearl, Orange Bud, NLX,...
The stiry about selling weed on Inet is totally not true, never encountered a website where they sell weed.

greetz


----------



## resevil83 (May 17, 2005)

Out of the ones you named... Is there a greater difficultly level from getting one over the other. Or what I mean is... Is one more rare than the other. I don't know what I see around here and I wouldn't want to see stuff that I've already seen.


----------



## hashishman (May 18, 2005)

HASH IS WICKED .... I've only been smoking weed rugularlly for about a year but man , i just started hash about a week ago and i love it , i got some weed from my dad then i went over to my friend shanes house and he got out his dads hash oil we melted it and stirred it in with some of my weed . it was wicked .


----------



## naimitsukai (May 25, 2005)

dude can you just buy hash from people or is it a " make it yourself " kind of thing.

 Never had it, but over the summer i plant to.

peace


----------



## kevin (May 25, 2005)

I find that most people like to keep the hash for them self since it is almost pure thc.  It is real easy to make if you have a grow.


----------



## hydropossesive (May 26, 2005)

shit im hella new to this shit so iono where to post this but muh friend stole sum old hippy dudes plant and its prolli bout 7 inches but has 5 sets of leeves already but anyway it snapped in half so can i just replant the half and it will grow ?


----------



## rasta (May 27, 2005)

welcome hash is made from grass (becarefull a lot of people think they have good hash dont, alot of times its made from weed that is realy not the great that way they make it into hash ) but if you get the good shit its worth trying ,,,weed is like the    Universe   it never ends


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

> muh friend stole sum old hippy dudes plant



theives are lower than whale shit, and whale shit lies on the bottom of the flippin' ocean.
   I very well could be that "old hippie dude"

...and then on top of it all, you're too stupid to even keep it alive. My hope is your daddy catches you with it a spanks your little ass good...


----------



## mahakala (Jun 10, 2005)

Hash is to weed as rum is to....well....rum and coke. It is a different high, but a good high. And if you get your hands on some good stuff (that isn't cut with vaseline or some shit) try it. Lebanese Blonde is my fav, although it hasn't been available here in Atlantic Canada for years. And as for the theft of plants, that goes against proper etiquette, man! Ask and yea shall recieve.


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 17, 2005)

To give you a simplistic response, hash and weed are very similar only with hash the high is longer and better.  You dont burn-out as quick as you would with mary-jane, although she is a sexy green leafed miracle for us all...hash is one step up the high ladder, reccomend it to all.


I can only think of one word to describe stealing a vet-mary toker's plant...and that word, is 
GUTLESS!


----------



## mahakala (Jun 17, 2005)

AMEN!! On a sadder note, I just lost 5 grams of good hash  . I had to re-arrange my place for my new iguana and can't find my stash!


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Jun 17, 2005)

looks like "Hydropossesive" paid a visit to your house to steal your hash after he stole dudes plant


----------



## mahakala (Jun 17, 2005)

Geez, some peoples children!


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 29, 2005)

I love Leb. Blonde hash, bring back the 70's. Black hash was real good too..

I smoking it out of a bowl from a bong. That sticking it on a pin shit is for the birds. It almost always falls off the pin hot and either burns the couch or your ****.

This thing with stealing the plant. makes you a ******* ******* and your friend too. How would you like it to find your stash or plant missing. Your an 
embarrassment to all people who smoke pot.


----------



## Dr.Greenlung (Aug 30, 2005)

I just smoked hash tonight, its wonderful : ) and I hope karma has caught up to the plant stealer in some way.  If not it will you soon dickhead.

Hell you dont even spark up someone elses joint, rollers rights.  To steal someones plant is a shit stain in the brotherhood of all marijuana smokers.  We arent like that, and we need to get rid of people like you, hydropossessive.


----------

